# Repas enfant



## Letice (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai un petit dilem je ne sais pas trop comment faire. Un petit que j'acceuille refuse son repas le midi selon ce qu'il y a dans son assiette même si c'est des choses simple. Les parents ne veulent pas que je donne de dessert si il n'a pas toucher à son assiette. En gros je dois le mettre à la sieste le ventre vide. A ma place que feriez vous ? Moi cela me paraît dure il a que 2ans. C'est un peu l'âge de contradiction.
Merci de votre aide ou solution


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

C'est une technique "à l'ancienne" qui a démontré que ça ne porte pas ses fruits du tout.
Ton role en tant qu'AM est de savoir expliquer aux PE que ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux de:

- proposer le repas en question
- quand les copains ont fini, s'il ne l'a pas touché lui proposer son dessert comme les autres
- ne pas deservir son assiette pour autant car il n'est pas impossible qu'une fois mangé le dessert sucré, l'appetit s'ouvre et décide de manger son plat salé aussi
- si ce n'est pas le cas on ne compense pas ni par un autre plat, ni par un 2eme dessert: si l'enfant a faim il mangera.

Le dessert fait partie integrante de l'équilibre alimentaire donc non on ne l'en prive pas.

Et perso même si les PE campent sur leur position je leur dirais que je n'ai pas le droit de faire ça, pas plus que de donner une fessée. La PMI serait tres fachée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour si l'enfant refuse son plat suivant ce qu'il y a dedans il y a peut être moyen de lui demander ce qu'il aime et ce qu'il n'aime pas pour lui servir un plat qu'il le mette en appétit . 
Puis un fruit et un laitage . Si le petit de 2ans refuse de manger par opposition moins tu feras toute une histoire plus vite il arrêtera.
Comme Griselda a dit le dessert fait partie du repas. Si l'enfant peut au moins goûter son plat avant de dire qu'il n'en veut pas c'est mieux.
Et toujours demander aux parents ce que l'enfant aime manger chez eux c'est parfois que de la "mal bouffe" .
Quand l'enfant ne mange que son dessert il peut avoir une tartine avec un morceau de fromage en plus.
A 2ans il faut bien manger pour grandir et devenir intelligent ben oui ça se nourrit aussi le cerveau.
Bonne journée


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui moi non plus je ne le priverai pas de dessert. Il y a une technique aussi c'est de mettre l'ensemble du menu plat, laitage, dessert sur un même plateau et l'enfant choisit par quoi il veut commencer, ça peut fonctionner pour certains enfants qui rechignent à manger le plat en premier, ils se mettent ensuite à manger le plat après le dessert, car ils ont encore faim. Une petite tactique aussi c'est de faire des bonhommes rigolos avec les aliments dans les assiettes, ou des têtes d'ours etc. Une autre tactique aussi mais il faut que les enfants soient assez grands, c'est de faire participer l'enfant à la préparation du repas. Chaque enfant est unique, il faut trouver sa propre tactique en associant les plats qu'il aime et équilibrés. Mais la privation, je dirai non. Dites aux parents qu'en formation on nous apprend à ne pas faire de VEO, et que la privation fait partie des VEO donc non, cela nous est interdit. L'alimentation est un besoin primaire que l'on doit satisfaire.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Qui en veut 🤪 tarte aux pommes dans l’avatar car fichier « trop volumineux »


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Septembre 2022)

Chantou elle est troooop belle ta tarte ! Ça me donne faim tout ça ! Je réserve une part ! 😋🍽️
Pas facile de poster des photos. A chaque fois que j'essaie ça ne marche jamais car fichier trop lourd. Et j'ai essayé souvent. 😮‍💨
C'est le petit bémol sur la nouvelle version du site.


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 @Catie6432 Il suffit d'enregistrer une copie de votre photo avec une plus petite résolution ou de prendre une photo en réglant les paramètres de votre appareil pour que le fichier soit moins lourd...


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Septembre 2022)

Ces sont les PE qui fournissent ou vous qui lui faites son repas ?


----------



## Petuche (5 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu le cas récemment, avant les vacances, où le petit que j'ai en accueil ne voulait plus manger. Ça n'a pas duré très longtemps mais j'avais trouve l'astuce. Il ne voulait pas de son plat alors je passais au dessert, (ne jamais privé un enfant de dessert). Alors je lui donnais son dessert et ensuite je lui redonnais son assiette et moi je faisais mine de ne pas faire attention.  E bien il mangeait avec sa cuillère. Et quand je me retournais tout était avalé, alors je le félicitais avec des grands bravo 😁


----------

